# 64 impala wiring, what should I do



## chozen-1

:uh: Homies im in desperate need of advice. My 64 needs to come out of the garage. The only thing stopping me cruzing the streets is a wiring harness. I bought a wiring harness from EZ wiring .com it has every wire you need to wire the car replacing every wire . My old wiring underneth the dash and the engine bay are gone. The dash harness i found in the trunk {shitty} but all the connectors are there. My question is what it be better to replace all the wiring now or try replacing the whole entire wiring . please help pix on the way!


----------



## kandylac

I would get a complete car wiring kit. You figure the wires are over 45 years old.


----------



## rawdog

x2


----------



## chozen-1

I think I should too cause the wiring is a bitch to replace all underneth is shot under the dash and the engine area needs all new wiring


----------



## rawdog

git ur done


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Buy and install repro wiring.
http://www.wiringharness.com/


----------



## Rod Stewart

if you're going for og replace the harnesses. 

go for the painless wiring kits if not... 

i hear they are pretty easy with the diagrams and all.


----------



## racerboy

M&H Fabricators has the best wiring kit. I have done all my impalas with them, and they never disappoint. They will even make a custom harness for a particular application. I am running an internally regulated alt and HEI in my duece, and I had them make a custom harness for that. Plus it looks OEM!


----------



## kandylac

Ron Francis wireworks makes some nice kits also.


----------



## IMPN8EZ

Theese guys have a really nice kit.

http://www.americanautowire.com/ClassicUpdate.html


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/61-62-63-64...%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted+Mar 13 2009, 07:31 PM~13274154-->
> 
> 
> 
> Buy and install repro wiring.
> http://www.wiringharness.com/
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-racerboy_@Mar 14 2009, 12:12 AM~13276497
> *M&H Fabricators has the best wiring kit. I have done all my impalas with them, and they never disappoint. They will even make a custom harness for a particular application. I am running an internally regulated alt and HEI in my duece, and I had them make a custom harness for that. Plus it looks OEM!
> *


X2 thumbs up
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kolorofsuccess63

this is something I need also need to look into :yessad:


----------



## bichkikr

i'm thinking about doing my 63 rag also while its stripped down, are these easy to install for a non-technical person, or should it be done by a pro?


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by bichkikr_@Mar 19 2009, 09:39 AM~13325163
> *i'm thinking about doing my 63 rag also while its stripped down, are these easy to install for a non-technical person, or should it be done by a pro?
> *


if the existing harness is still in the car, then you just replace connector for connector.

if not, you *must* have an assembly manual, as well as a shop manual.
you need the assembly manual to correctly route the wires. GM didnt leave a lot of slack in the wires (multiply a few extra inches of wire by the millions of cars they made and it amounts to a lot of $$)

it is something you can do.


----------



## ENCINAS

the wiring on these old cars is not hard at all just rember, what you take off you put on the same way if you have that much dought get someone who knows what they are doing you don't want to have your car catch fire


----------



## chozen-1

thank you homies im going to replace all the wiring. The old wiring was shot out somebody? tweeked out one day and just ripped all the wiring out!!! GOD knows why!? Im going with a new harness from EZ wiring.com I know painless is the way to go even M&H. But at the time funds are trippy. My partner owns a shop out here in SO CAL L&H auto body in Barstow Homie got it done in 4, 5 days even replacing the points to EI homeboys real good!!! pix comming out soon.


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by IMPN8EZ_@Mar 15 2009, 02:50 AM~13284545
> *Theese guys have a really nice kit.
> 
> http://www.americanautowire.com/ClassicUpdate.html
> *


Thats who im going with


----------



## PINCHE CACAHUATE

I got the same EZ wiring bullshit, but i dont have the time to do it myself, and everyone claims its a pain in the ass so they give me a high ass quote on installation... i mean everything is there, how hard can it be? any body done this? whos done it themselves? and whos paid for the labor?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by PINCHE CACAHUATE_@Mar 28 2009, 09:16 PM~13419964
> *I got the same EZ wiring bullshit, but i dont have the time to do it myself, and everyone claims its a pain in the ass so they give me a high ass quote on installation... i mean everything is there, how hard can it be? any body done this? whos done it themselves? and whos paid for the labor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my engine wiring laber came out to$300 now


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

any one see the house wiring in the old wiring??


----------



## PINCHE CACAHUATE

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Mar 31 2009, 08:03 AM~13442297
> *my engine wiring laber came out to$300 now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did do do all new wiring? the quotes ive been getting have been from $500-$1200 and im supplying everything :uh: any give a fair price out there? i dont think $300 is too bad  :dunno:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

just the engine bay and head lights


----------



## fantamonte

wheres a good web site to get a print out of the wiring diagram for 67 impala???? thanks sorry to but into this topic but I figure its some what related! :biggrin:


----------



## PINCHE CACAHUATE

> _Originally posted by fantamonte_@Apr 3 2009, 03:58 PM~13477667
> *wheres a good web site to get a print out of the wiring diagram for 67 impala????  thanks sorry to but into this topic but I figure its some what related!  :biggrin:
> *


i think they sell them on ebay


----------



## fantamonte

> _Originally posted by PINCHE CACAHUATE_@Apr 4 2009, 09:12 AM~13482261
> *i think they sell them on ebay
> *


I'll check it out man, thanks!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by PINCHE CACAHUATE_@Mar 28 2009, 11:16 PM~13419964
> *I got the same EZ wiring bullshit, but i dont have the time to do it myself, and everyone claims its a pain in the ass so they give me a high ass quote on installation... i mean everything is there, how hard can it be? any body done this? whos done it themselves? and whos paid for the labor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That shit looks like one big headache. Theres no connectors on the ends, what do you have to do make your own? And the wires arent even wrapped, lmao... fuck that shit, it looks like a bowl of fruit loops. M&H shit comes with the factory type plugs, harness is fully wrapped the way it should be, will look 100% factory when done, simple plug & play. Some people just gotta learn for themselves i guess.


----------



## chozen-1

Homies the wiring in my 64 impala is done..And let me tell you it wasn't ez.
Like I said all the wiring was in the trunk, and some of the wiring was underneth the dash. But it all done by a ****** that tweeked! on it by for the previous owner. poor dude didn't relize that a ride like my SS needs to be done right by some one that has experiance working with GM cars at lease, or electric ingenral. Ianit balling out here in so cal I came across my SS in some older homies back yard sold it to me. sat in the garage for the winter, saved my tax refund, bills where cool,so i handed the ride over to my machanic, my homie, at his shop for 500$ to redo the front, install EHI in the car by taking out the points, installing a kit to eleminate the point from Accell (60)$ bucks. Whent back to Autozone. traided in the new-old Alt for a single wire Alt. 10 bucks more owell whats 10$? for a SS! bought the bulbs here and there 20$ wirers pluggs.
If your going to do it your self to wirie the ride, have room, have organization, and most important be sober. take your time Kits come with books THEY ALL COME WITH BOOKS TO FOLLOW. if they don't get one. My pixs will be comming very soon I took some pix of the wiring that we did putting are kit in EZ. Hit me up if you need help with a 64


----------



## plank

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Mar 13 2009, 10:12 PM~13276497
> *M&H Fabricators has the best wiring kit. I have done all my impalas with them, and they never disappoint. They will even make a custom harness for a particular application. I am running an internally regulated alt and HEI in my duece, and I had them make a custom harness for that. Plus it looks OEM!
> *


what I have in my ride- love that company


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Mar 31 2009, 10:03 AM~13442297
> *my engine wiring laber came out to$300 now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:uh: you should have kicked the guys ass that wired up your engine compartment. looks like he just threw the wires in there. that shit looks disgusting homie.


----------



## solo20

their is nothing hard about wiring a 64 i have done it many times in the past.take youre time and it get done slowly . that wiring job looks like shit


----------



## PINCHE CACAHUATE

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 6 2009, 10:30 PM~13503079
> *That shit looks like one big headache. Theres no connectors on the ends, what do you have to do make your own? And the wires arent even wrapped, lmao... fuck that shit, it looks like a bowl of fruit loops. M&H shit comes with the factory type plugs, harness is fully wrapped the way it should be, will look 100% factory when done, simple plug & play. Some people just gotta learn for themselves i guess.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: yea you think, but this isnt made for a 63 this is just a generic harness that can be made for any car, i mean what does a complete kit cost like 2 grand? :dunno: who has that much money just for electrical wires?


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by PINCHE CACAHUATE_@Apr 17 2009, 02:08 AM~13603388
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: yea you think, but this isnt made for a 63 this is just a generic harness that can be made for any car, i mean what does a complete kit cost like 2 grand? :dunno: who has that much money just for electrical wires?
> *


they are no where near that much, plus the time you will save is priceless it all laysout into place its pretty hard to screw up a factory harness


----------



## PINCHE CACAHUATE

if i had a half way decent project i wouldnt mind but imma have to start from scratch...








where is the best place for wiring harness front to back? just curios for future reference :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by PINCHE CACAHUATE_@Apr 24 2009, 02:40 AM~13674981
> *if i had a half way decent project i wouldnt mind but imma have to start from scratch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where is the best place for wiring harness front to back? just curios for future reference :biggrin:
> *


http://www.wiringharness.com/


----------



## warning

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Mar 31 2009, 09:03 AM~13442297
> *my engine wiring laber came out to$300 now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not talking shit but what picture is the before and what is the after?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by 63 Impala_@Apr 9 2009, 01:05 PM~13529297
> *:uh:  you should have kicked the guys ass that wired up your engine compartment.  looks like he just threw the wires in there. that shit looks disgusting homie.
> *


 old or new? :dunno: yes the old stuff was bad(tweaker!)that had the car last :angry:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by warning_@Apr 24 2009, 07:55 PM~13682478
> *not talking shit but what picture is the before and what is the after?
> *


the before , is the one on the right :biggrin: (fucken tweaker) last owner


----------



## PINCHE CACAHUATE

anyone know any good electricians out there that will wire my car for a good price in south la?


----------



## weatmaster

TTT for some plug and play wiring kits......


----------

